# Sticky  Cruze-specific tools



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let's make a list of specific tools needed to work on the Cruze:

Engine/transmission bolts: External Torx socket set

Battery terminal bolts: 10mm socket. Remove the negative first! The positive terminal CAN ground out to the body with a regular wrench! 

Body clips: A body panel removal set like the 5-piece Harbor Freight set comes in really handy removing those body panel clips. I like the tool that's 2nd from the left the best for removing those clips. 5 Piece Auto Trim and Molding Tool Set

Random bolts: A hex bit set and security Torx set will come in handy. 

Air filter housing (stock): a #2 Philips screwdriver

Oil filter housing cartridge top: 24mm socket and 3" extension. Generally a 1/2" ratchet will be needed for this. Hand-tighten, then snug up until just barely tight with the wrench.

Oil drain bolt: 10mm socket. Careful not to over-tighten. One does not need gorilla strength to tighten this one! 

Interior bolts/screws: 8mm socket. 

That's all I've got off the top of my head.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Stickied! This will be good for people who have never worked on their cruze yet.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

19mm for lugnuts,24mm for supesnion


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 19mm for lugnuts,
> 
> 24mm for suspension


Edited for you!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Let's make a list of specific tools needed to work on the Cruze:
> 
> Engine/transmission bolts: External Torx socket set
> 
> ...


Adjusting headlights : Phillips screwdriver 
T45 for 1.8 Oil Pan Bolt


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

We need a cheap workaround for the TPMS re-learn tool job.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

DrVette said:


> We need a cheap workaround for the TPMS re-learn tool job.


How about free, all you need to do is let air out of the tires until you here the beep. You don't need the relearn tool like the manual recommends.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Let's make a list of specific tools needed to work on the Cruze:
> 
> Body clips: A body panel removal set like the 5-piece Harbor Freight set comes in really handy removing those body panel clips. I like the tool that's 2nd from the left the best for removing those clips. 5 Piece Auto Trim and Molding Tool Set


I bought this set at Harbor Freight (HF beats any onlineprice on these) & I f'ing love them... man these are a truly essential tools for any vehicle really, but I'm happy my Cruze has not a scratch from using them. I've used them for removing the taillights, side markers, interiorlights, engine clips, bumper clips, etc.
:sigh:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Spark plug gap tool. Lol.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Fire extinguisher?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...this posting needs to be _re_-named to: *The Cruze Toolbox*


I'm fine with that. Suggest it to a mod, I can't edit my original post. 

Under-body panel screws: 10mm socket. 

Spark plug adjustment: feeler gauge and old-school spark plug tool (not a coin gapper!)

Coil pack bolts: T27 or T40 socket.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Updating this:

Brake caliper: 10mm socket (go easy, these like to strip)
Brake caliper bracket: 18mm socket
Brake rotor retaining screw: T30 Torx bit
Wheel bearing bolt (front): 18mm socket (3 bolts)
Axle nut: 32mm socket
Front ABS sensor bolt: T30 Torx bit 

For the 18mm bolts, get ready with many and varied extensions, ratchets, and combinations of deep and shallow sockets in 1/2" and 3/8". Some are easily accessible, while others need a 4" or 6" extension on either a shallow or deep socket. It's always changing. All of those 18mm bolts need a lot of muscle, or a cheater pipe of some sort. Standing on the ratchet worked in lieu of a cheater pipe. Make sure your ratchet won't reverse under your feet.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> How about free, all you need to do is let air out of the tires until you here the beep. You don't need the relearn tool like the manual recommends.


Do a search on you tube for tpms reset chevy. Someone on there has a detailed video about how to do the let the air out process for TPMS relearn even using a Cruze
*2011 Chevy Cruze TPMS reset without service tool after tire rotation*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqzj_UKmaWI


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Under-body panel screws: 10mm socket.


Actually they're 8mm. Atleast mine are.. :signs015:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Actually they're 8mm. Atleast mine are.. :signs015:


Some are 8mm, others are indeed 10mm. Either way, a nut driver works better than a regular ratchet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman said:


> Do a search on you tube for tpms reset chevy. Someone on there has a detailed video about how to do the let the air out process for TPMS relearn even using a Cruze
> *2011 Chevy Cruze TPMS reset without service tool after tire rotation*
> 2011 Chevy Cruze TPMS reset without service tool after tire rotation - YouTube


At some point during the 2012 production run GM removed this feature. Apparently they were having problems when multiple TPMS cars are sitting near each other.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> At some point during the 2012 production run GM removed this feature. Apparently they were having problems when multiple TPMS cars are sitting near each other.


That's kind of comical. Imagine doing that in a mall parking lot(not that anyone does), let the air out of one tire and 4 different horns go off. :huh:


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know the engine bay appears to have a lot of E-Torx, and early post mentions security-Torx. Looking to get a set of E-Torx, and I see some on Amazon packaged with security-Torx for even more money.. 

Has anyone encountered security-Torx? If so where?

Looking at simple projects like the serpentine belt, it looks like the tensioner is E-Torx, as well as the motor mount that must be loosened to remove replace belt. 

Hopefully this belt lasts 100,000 miles like the last GM car, but the backside of the belt looks like a fair amount of tensioner wear from only 20,000 miles. 

I have a few security-torx nut driver bits, but not sockets designed for reasonable torque.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Some are 8mm, others are indeed 10mm. Either way, a nut driver works better than a regular ratchet.


2013 ECO under body panels were all 10mm on my car.


----------



## hwruff (Sep 21, 2014)

Go to harbor freight and get the 100 piece security set it's 10 bucks it has all the torx and everything else you will ever need or use. They also have the bigger torx bits and is a awesome store and if you have a coupons free stuff to. Jack


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

None of these tools are Cruze specific, dey all are doing dis now. Torx both bits and sockets have been around for over 25 years now, lugs nuts are standard 3/4", 15/16" hex socket works just fine on that filter cap, and a special 5/8" spark plug socket is required with a foam rubber insert.

Even my 04 was using 9/32" interior screws, when the auto industry switched from English to Metric under stupid congressional law, Japanese wanted our cars with right hand side steering wheels, didn't give a dam about metric. This was on done overnight, took them years to finally make the switch, so needed both English and Metric, and if you weren't careful, would round the head off a bolt. Cruze finally became all metric, but the crazy SAE calls English SAE now, they didn't have a darn thing to do with the fasteners.

Talking about special purpose tools, what about a spring spreader, try a TH-400 AT, but with 95% of the tools they require can find means to work around them. Honda uses a special bit for their head bolts wasn't a torx, that and many others required really special tools.

Tamper proof is because they don't want you to see the cheap crap inside they are charging you over a thousand bucks for, never counted my tamper proof bits, but has to be close to 200 different types. 

Harbor Freight plastic pry bars suck, break too easy, got a set of Mactools, even ground those to a sharp point so I can start them, if it breaks, grind the again, to you have a grinder? If I didn't have a complete set of Made in the USA drills, fractional,numbered, lettered, couldn't even drill a hole with this Chinese crap, end of these bits turn red hot and melt. Also a complete set of metric and English taps and dies, the crap they are using today, the heads break off.

Far better using an adjustable impact wrench with Torx, with a hand wrench, can't put the axially force on them and even at a slight angle will round off the insides, dam things are tapered. Smallest puller will remove the dial off a speedometer, largest, a huge brake drum off a P-30, the list goes on and on.

Ha, been buying tools since I was ten years old, 77 now and still buying tools.


----------



## Tronajc (May 5, 2016)

Would strongly suggest that you need the _50mm, 19 mm deep impact socket for the Lug nuts._


----------



## boohoo222 (Mar 1, 2018)

checked on that 100 piece set, 9.99 and I have a 5.00 off coupon, gotta get this, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Essential Tool Shipment  

View attachment 264755


View attachment 264757

View attachment 264759

View attachment 264761


----------



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

Can someone recommend a 2-way OBDII that doesn't cost an arm and a leg? Mainly for O2 and Particulate Filter and other emission issues, which is my current problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

sciphi said:


> Let's make a list of specific tools needed to work on the Cruze:
> 
> Engine/transmission bolts: External Torx socket set
> 
> ...


Diesel mode is completely different.

Oil drain plug: 13mm
Oil filter: 32mm
Fuel filter: 36mm
Air filter: Phillips #2
Trans 2piece plug: 12mm hex and T40 or T50.

trim removal set would be helpful

I have the torque specs but I think I’ve gotten my point across.


----------



## toofargone (Sep 22, 2020)

how about a remote hose clamp remover, for those feisty spring hose clamps!


----------



## Mana237 (May 23, 2021)

sciphi said:


> Let's make a list of specific tools needed to work on the Cruze:
> 
> Engine/transmission bolts: External Torx socket set
> 
> ...


What do I need to get the cover off to get to the spark plugs in a 2017?


----------



## Tiggr (Aug 2, 2021)

Something like this is a must if you're going to mess with camshafts, lifters or etc...


----------



## Argenthorn (Feb 6, 2021)

obermd said:


> At some point during the 2012 production run GM removed this feature. Apparently they were having problems when multiple TPMS cars are sitting near each other.


Worked on my 2013.


----------



## IGadget (Nov 23, 2016)

Only mentioning it because I didn't see it above, my 2011 eco has E10 all over the place. I haven't run into any other sizes. Sure you can take them off with a 6-point socket, but with the E10 bit there is zero chance jof rounding anything off.

The other thing that applies to working on any vehicle is a good set of Torque wrenches. I haven't run across anything torqued to less than 71 in/lbs which is good because my smallest TQ wrench is 70-250 in/lbs.


----------

